# Darklight Spotlight Bundle SALE



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

update August 7, 2012: Darklight's haunt distributor FrightProps will now be offering bundled deals to the haunt community


----------



## battlestar81 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello, Love your lights! was wondering if you are going to be doing this bundle sale again this year? I need around 5-6 spotlights and it would def. help my budget! Thanks in advance!


----------



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

battlestar81 said:


> Hello, Love your lights! was wondering if you are going to be doing this bundle sale again this year? I need around 5-6 spotlights and it would def. help my budget! Thanks in advance!


Hi there,

Thanks so much for your support. While we don't currently offer any specials, you can check out our haunt distributor www.FrightProps.com as they often have bundled packages.

- Quan


----------



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish that sale would come back around. I am looking to upgrade from the minispots that I have.


----------



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

Hobie14T said:


> I wish that sale would come back around. I am looking to upgrade from the minispots that I have.


check out the bundled deals offered by FrightProps on our spotlights:
Precision Alpha bundle
Precision Z floodlight bundle
Precision Z spotlight bundle


----------

